# DNS error on PS3.



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I've been told this community is the best when it comes to help. So hopefully you guys can help me out 

I have the same problem as glynman. Who's thread is "[SOLVED] DNS error on ps3"

I have the same modem as him/her.
Siemens SpeedStream 4200.

I've been trying to connect the ps3 to the internet but keep getting the DNS problem.

IP Address: Success!
Internet Connection: Failed.

Now i've tried this below. But i keep getting errors.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Siemens/4200/PlayStation_Network.htm

If you guys can help i would be very thankful!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
When you opened the ports in the router, did you set the IP to the PS3's IP address?


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for replying! 

I've just plugged my ethernet cable from the modem into the ps3.
Then i did the setup with easy. Then tested it and it said

IP: success
Internet connection: failed

Nah i Didn't put any IP stuff. I just did the auto setup not custom.
Should i do custom?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, enter the port numbers and select "Redirect Selected Protocol/Service to this IP Address". Then enter the IP address of the PS3 for that entry in the router.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Have I done it right so far?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not quite. That is probably your public IP address, but the ports need to be open to the PS3's IP address (as shown in the Network settings of the PS3.)


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope this ones right, i've changed it to the PS3 ip address.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the PS3 directly connected to the router? Also, what is the IP address of the router?


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah the modem is directly connected to the ps3.
How do i found out my modem's ip address?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It should be listed on the Status page and possibly on the modem itself. The PS3's IP address should be in the same range as the modem, with the last octet being different.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Is this it?










I'm having trouble finding the ps3 ip address.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Question: Are both the PS3 and the computer connected directly to the 4200 modem//router? That IP looks like a public IP, which means the modem could be running in bridge mode.
Also, can you post a screenshot of the status page?


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

No It's pluged into my computer but when i tried to connect it to the ps3 i have to unplug the ethernet from the pc to the ps3.
The modem only has one slot, it's not like a router.

Man i'm so noob locating stuff lol, where is the status page?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

From your screenshot, the Status and Statisicts page is on the left when you first log into the modem/router.

Once you plug the PS3 directly to the modem/router, is the PS3 getting an Internet connection? It would probably be easier to buy a router and connect it to the modem/router, that way both the PS3 and the computer can be connected to the Internet. Doing that would require a little more port forwarding, but you wouldn't have to constantly take out the Ethernet line from each device.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> From your screenshot, the Status and Statisicts page is on the left when you first log into the modem/router.


Oh yeah found it. What one do you want screenshoted?
-system summary
-system log
-ATM/AAL
-DSL
-Ethernet
-USB
-Routes



Jason09 said:


> Once you plug the PS3 directly to the modem/router, is the PS3 getting an Internet connection? It would probably be easier to buy a router and connect it to the modem/router, that way both the PS3 and the computer can be connected to the Internet. Doing that would require a little more port forwarding, but you wouldn't have to constantly take out the Ethernet line from each device.


When I directly connect it to the ps3.
It says

Ip address: succeded
internet connection: failed

Then it says this DNS error 80710102 etc

At the moment I don't have a router but will try got on as soon as possible. But I still want to just connect my modem to the ps3. I don't mind constantly unpluging and pluging it back in. Cos my ps3 is right next to my pc anyway so yeah.

This guy has the same modem as me and same problem i've tried doing it but still getting the DNS problem.
(link below)
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f222/solved-dns-error-on-ps3-401767.html


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What I would be looking for may be under System Summary and USB. 

Although this involves a lot of switching around, this might work without an additional router.

Under the DHCP page in the modem/router (from Setup), set the Lease Time to Infinite, then connect the PS3 to the modem and check its IP under the connection settings and connection type (in the PS3.) Then connect your computer back to the modem, and forward to that IP address that was listed in the PS3. As a final step, connect the PS3 back to the modem and test the connection again.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

There you go.

I'll give it a try to what you've said and i'll get back to you.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what i got when i pluged the modem to the ps3.

Ip Address: 110.32.74.53
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Router: 198.142.129.45
Primary DNS: 10.1.1.1
Secondary DNS: 10.1.1.1



> and forward to that IP address that was listed in the PS3.


Can you explain this step a bit clearer.

EDIT: DO i need to have a static ip?
At the momment mine says "Optain an IP address automatically"

Maybe this is why things arent working?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

With setting the DHCP lease time to infinite, the PS3 does not need a static IP address. Try forwarding the ports in the modem to the *110.32.74.53* IP address that was (and should still be) listed in the PS3. Also, the ports can only be open to the PS3, not the computer.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

DHCP lease time has always been on finite.
I've already put the ports to the ps3 ip. Still getting DNS.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

At this point, I would either consider getting a plain router and connect it to the 4200 modem or toss this current one aside and buy a modem and separate router.


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright, i will get back to you once i get the router.

Also thankyou for replying mate, really appreciative!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds good, and you're welcome.:smile:


----------



## domme (Oct 9, 2009)

I've noticed something with the IP's. They always change when i restart the modem. Maybe I need a static IP?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, that would be a very good idea. But I don't know if that would work well with the PS3 and disconnecting it from the computer to the modem. The computer giving the ICS to the PS3 may or may not be on the same subnet as the router.


----------

